# Radiator extern verbauen (anderes Zimmer)?



## Kuhprah (5. Juli 2015)

Aktuell installiere ich gerade meinen künftigen Arbeitsplatz neu. In einem Zimmer werden die Computer stehen und der/die Radatioren sollen in einem anderen Raum diagonal davon angebracht werden. Dies vor allem aus 2 Gründen. Zum einen möchte ich die Hitze der Rechner nicht im eigentlichen Arbeitsraum haben, zum anderen ist dort eine Luft/Wärmepumpe untergebracht welche sich über ein paar extra Grad sicherlich freut, vor allem im Winter.

Jetzt ist die Frage ob es ne einzelne Pumpe schafft das Wasser vom Rechner nach oben, danach rund 4m weit ins andere Zimmer rüber zu pumpen, durch den Radiator und dann wieder zurück?
Oder müsste ich das mit 2 Kreisläufen machen? Quasi einen 2 grosse AGB´s an der Wand der 2 -3 Liter Wasser fasst mit einer eigenen Pumpe. Dort kommt das warme Wasser von den Rechner rein, wird gesammelt und dann mittels einer 2. Pumpe rüber zum Radiator gepumpt und zurück wieder in einen AGB fürs kalte Wasser wo sich die Rechner wieder bedienen. Für den Fall dass es den Kühlkreislauf nicht braucht könnte man ja noch einen Überlauf machen der aus den 2 einzelnen AGB´s einen grossen macht.

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt's da so die funktionieren? Gross gesteuert werden müsste der Kühlkreislauf nicht. Ein einfacher mechanischer Schalter ein/aus der Pumpe und Lüfter einschaltet würde reichen.

Im Anhang noch paar Bilder von den Zimmern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juli 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Frage ob es ne einzelne Pumpe schafft das Wasser vom Rechner nach oben, danach rund 4m weit ins andere Zimmer rüber zu pumpen, durch den Radiator und dann wieder zurück?



Die reine Strecke die das Wasser zurücklegen muss ist weniger ein Problem, der Durchflusswiderstand von den Kühlkörpern selbst ist sehr viel größer als der von Schläuchen.
Oder anders gesagt: Eine ordentliche WaKü-Pumpe hat kein Problem damit, Wasser durch 50 Meter Schlauch zu pumpen.

In dem Falle sollte man eine entsprechend ausgelegte Pumpe wählen (etwa eine AquastreamXT) und den Schlauchdurchmesser bei den größeren Strecken möglichst groß wählen, also mindestens 13/10er Schläuche. Dann sind die paar Meter zwischen PC und Radi absolut kein Problem. 


Wichtig: Die zu überwindende Höhe ist dagegen sehr wohl ein Problem so lange der Kreislauf noch nicht geschlossen ist (dann ists egal). Wenn du also in ein anderes Stockwerk willst musste vielleicht anfangs etwas nachhelfen bis die Luft aus dem Kreislauf raus ist (wobei selbst hier eine ASXT recht gut nachkommt, die Förderhöhe ist iirc 4m und mehr).


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Juli 2015)

Wenn man den Kreislauf von oben befüllt, so dass vor dem ersten Start der Pumpe sowohl im Vor- als auch im Rücklauf bereits Wasser bis zur späteren Höhe im Kreislauf steht, kann man das Problem mit der Förderhöhe beim Überwinden des Stockwerks umgehen. Allerdings müsste man dafür sorgen, dass die Luft stets aus dem Kreislauf entweichen kann während man am Befüllen ist. Da ist aber letztlich aber nur eine Frage der Bauart  des AB (Stichwort Steigröhrchen etc.) und des Standorts (sollte an der höchsten Stelle des Kreislaufs stehen). Wenn man dann noch per Spitzflasche befüllt ist das mit der Förderhöhe kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Juli 2015)

Die Förderhöhe ist rund 2m. Ich muss in kein anderes Stockwerk. Die Frage ist dann halt welchen AGB nimmt man für sowas am besten? Der ist ja dann an der Wand oben montiert und nicht mehr im PC selber... oder kann einen an der Wand montieren und einen 2. im PC?


----------



## HisN (5. Juli 2015)

Du kannst so viele AGBs verbauen wie Du lustig bist. 
Der tiefere wird dann halt volllaufen.

Interessant wird es wenn Du mal was am Kreislauf ändern möchtest und da 2m Wassersäule drauf stehen. Kugelhähne und oder schnelltrennis nicht vergessen.
Ich hab übrigens nur 1,3m Wassersäule. Da kommt eine D5 wundervoll mit klar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juli 2015)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Die Förderhöhe ist rund 2m. Ich muss in kein anderes Stockwerk. Die Frage ist dann halt welchen AGB nimmt man für sowas am besten? Der ist ja dann an der Wand oben montiert und nicht mehr im PC selber... oder kann einen an der Wand montieren und einen 2. im PC?



Welchen und wie viele AGBs du nimmst ist völlig egal - Hauptsache du hast einen und der ist vor sowie über der Pumpe. Mehrere AGBs sind technisch sinnlos, einer reicht. Mit mehr AGBs erhöhst du nur die Wassermenge im Kreislauf und machst das WaKü-Verhalten träger.
Eine Förderhöhe von 2 m ist für ne ASXT kein Problem.


----------



## bennySB (5. Juli 2015)

Und die Pumpe und Lüfter im Nebenraum kannst du ja einfach über ein Relais mit nen paar Wechslern drauf ansteuern. 
Durch was du die Ansteuerung auslösen willst musst du selber wissen.
Denke aber daran den Radi mit nem kleinen Abstand von der Wand zu montieren, sodass er Luft ziehen kann. 
Da er sich eh in nem anderen Raum befindet kannst du die Lüfter ja sogar immer mit Volldampf laufen lassen, hört eh keiner xD

Zu den Förderhöhen etc. wurde ja schon alles gesagt.


----------



## the_leon (5. Juli 2015)

Ich würde überlegen, da einfach nen Mora ins andere Zimmer zu stellen...
Aber bitte fette radis (nexxos monsta) und n paar nb PK-3 miut volldampf rauf.
Statt vielen kleinen Radis lieber einen fetten (1400 oder so...)


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juli 2015)

Wozu so übertreiben mit den Lüftern?
Klar, er hört sie nicht wenn sie in nem anderen Zimmer sind aber du hast bei nem MoRa420 (den ich hier an die Wand nageln würde) keinerlei Vorteil mehr ob die Lüfter jetzt mit 1000 oder 3000 UPM laufen, in beiden Fällen kommt die gleiche Wassertemperatur aus dem Ding raus (nämlich ganz knapp über Raumtemperatur wo der MoRa hängt). Schnellere Lüfter machen nur unnötig Lärm, verbrauchen unnötig Strom und pusten dir in kürzerer Zeit mehr Staub in den Radi.

Ich kühle mein System auch mit nem MoRa und das bei nur 600 UPM - selbst das reicht dicke aus um nen 5960X und zwei GTX980 zu kühlen, einschließlich OC. Nen solchen MoRa kannste faktisch nicht an die Wand fahren ohne komplett abartige Systeme zu bauen (Quad-TitanX oder sowas).

Ich denke die NB-PK2 wären eine gute Lösung aus massig vorhandener Power und noch nicht fönartig rauschendem Radi. 


Noch am Rande: Wenn Lautstärke usw. VÖLLIG egal sind kannste ja RadiFläche sparen... dann reicht auch ein kleiner/dünner 3x120er Radi aus auf den man 3 brutale Delta/Papst-Lüfter mit keine Ahnung gefühlt 8000 UPM schnallt...


----------



## the_leon (5. Juli 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Brutale Delta/Papst-Lüfter mit keine Ahnung gefühlt 8000 UPM



wo krieg ich die her??


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juli 2015)

Wenns einer der genannten sein soll kannste einfach bei Papst nachfragen: ebm-papst - Unsere Express Service Center in Deutschland

Aber solche Lüfter gibts auch von anderen herstellern ganz normal zu kaufen, Beispiel:
Jou Jye BW-1238B-PWM

Aber glaub mir - das willst du nicht (alleine schon weil 3 Stück davon auf nem 3x120er Radi 150W verballern würden ).


----------



## the_leon (5. Juli 2015)

Da werden jetzt sofort 9 bestellt für nen mora 3 
und n 1000w nt


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Juli 2015)

Super, danke für die Hilfe  Dann sind die 2m in die Höhe für die Pumpe ja kein Problem.. dann wird das so geplant


----------



## cyberhofi (18. Juli 2015)

Also ich würde 2 unabhängige Kreisläufe machen und da wo der PC steht einen Plattenwärmetauscher machen. Dann muss man nicht immer das riesen System entlüften wenn der PC mal weg muss. So ein plattenwärmetauscher kostet ja nicht die welt wenn man nicht gerade das überteuerte Ding von Koolance kauft.


----------



## bennySB (18. Juli 2015)

Naja oder man setzt einfach zwei Kugelhähne und muss auch nur noch ein Teilstück entleeren.

Jeder Wärmetauscher hat halt auch nen Wärmeübergang der Leistung kostet und von daher sollte die Devise sein "so wenig störende Komponenten wie möglich"


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juli 2015)

Einfach Schnellkupplungen verwenden, etwa die QD3 - dann brauchst du nichts mehr zu entlüften.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomrei (19. Juli 2015)

Passend zu deiner Frage kam heute das Fazit-Video zu einem ähnlichem Projekt raus: Whole Room Water Cooling


----------



## Nachty (19. Juli 2015)

Lol der hat die Wandtemp. gemessen Vollpfosten  :/


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juli 2015)

Nachty schrieb:


> Lol der hat die Wandtemp. gemessen Vollpfosten  :/



Hat er nicht.

Die Lasermarkierung eines IR-Thermometers stimmt erst ab einer Entfernung von Messgerät zum Messobjekt, abhängig von der Optik des Messgerätes. In der Entfernung wo der da misst ist der  Laser nicht die Stelle wo das Gerät misst.

Dass hier aber nur ein ganz grober Wert gemessen werden kann weil zig andere Dinge höchstwahrscheinlich nicht kontrolliert sind (Emissionsgrad, Größe und Inhalt des Messflecks usw.) stimmt aber trotzdem.

Ein kleiner Temperaturfühler am Rohr wäre hier die wesentlich bessere Wahl gewesen - aber ich habe nicht dass Gefühl dass die Zielgruppe dieses Videos das interessiert, denn das ganze Video ist sehr unstrukturiert und es sind so viele unschöne Kleinigkeiten und offene Fragen drin dass ich das Ding garantiert nicht zum nachahmen oder als Tippgeber empfehlen würde...


----------



## AlphaRay (28. Juli 2015)

Wieso das ganze eigentlich so kompliziert und teuer?
Ich bin seit kurzem dran ne Wakü zu planen..hatte mir vor etwa 12 Jahren eine gebaut - damals hat man das vor allem bei CPUs gebraucht.  Der Phenom und 7870er produzieren mir zu viel Hitze bzw. Lautstärke. OCen momentan nicht möglich, da am Limit.

Damals eingesetzt:
Pumpe:    Eheim 1048
Schäuche:    normale PVC-Schläuche aus dem Aquaristik-Laden
CPU/GPU Kühler:    1 cm dicke Kupferplatten beim Metaller geholt, seitlich waagerecht und senkrecht durchgebohrt, abgedichtet und Tüllen mit Schläuchen angeklebt.  Kostenpunkt?  Glaube 10 € waren das. Für CPU+GPU + noch was über gehabt.
Wasserkühler:    keiner...einfach ein 20 Liter Eimer mit "Klick"-Deckel..CPU/GPU liefen irgendwas um 35-40 °C OC. Pumpe als Tauchpumpe rein. Absolut lautlos.
Gesamtstromverbrauch lag glaube bei 5 Watt für die Pumpe. Oder 10?  Weniger als die Lüfter der CPU+GPU vorher.
Betrieben mit normalem destilliertem Wasser + Kühlerschutz-Flüssigkeit für's Auto.
Das ganze lief so paar Jahre, bis ne effektivere CPU kam, die fast passiv lief. Die ganze Zeit die selbe Flüssigkeit, kein Kabeltausch usw.. Die Pumpe wwerde ich demnächst reinigen und für die neue Wakü einsetzen. Die sind unkaputtbar 

Die neue wird ähnlich gebaut, nur dass der Behälter kleiner und aus Metall wird. Und ggf. einen kleinen Radiator (Auto, kostenlos bzw. für 5er beim Autoschrotti) mit temperaturgesteuertem Lüfter dazu, falls die Temp doch zu hoch sein sollte.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Für deinen Fall wüde ich empfehlen (da ist genau das selbe plane - Kühler+Pumpe im Nebenraum):
Im Zweitzimmer das Wasser einfach in einen Behälter mit etwa 20 Litern laufen lassen (am besten Metall, wie z.B. Edelstahl-Kochtopf/Nudeltopf..oder gebraucht aus der Bucht etwas aus Kupfer) und dort mit der (Tauch)Pumpe das Wasser hoch pumpen.  Fertig.  Keine überteurten Radiatoren, Lüfter, Netzteile uswusw..    Ausgleichsbehälter braucht man dadurch auch nicht.
Optional:  Die geraden Stücke der Zu-/Ableitungen ggf. aus Kupfer statt Schlauch. Nur die Biegungen mit Schlauch + ankleben (anrauhen/Silikon/Baukleber ooder Gewinde schneiden + Adapter auf Schlauch)

Und falls man doch Radiator nutzen möchte: Einen nagelneuen Radiator für einen Kleinwagen - der mit der Leistung des PC-Radatoren nicht vergleichbar ist - bekommt man ab etwa 30 €. Oder sogar 25.   Der kann dann getrost passiv laufen bei der Größe..    Man muss sich nur die Anschlüsse umbasteln.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## brooker (2. August 2015)

... gefunden:

Ok, nun bekommt das Ganze ein Gesicht. 

Die LWWP wird ja sicher von außen seine Zu-Luft bekommen? Oder? Wenn ja, dann musst Du die Abluft des Radiators dem Zuluft-Schacht zukommen lassen. TIP: Wäschetrockner produzieren auch eine Menge Abwärme (deutlich mehr als ein PC). Diese könntest Du dann auch dem Zuluft-Schacht zukommen lassen - dann wirds im HWR auch nicht so feucht 

Was für Hardware soll gekühlt werden und an was für einen Radi hast Du gedacht?


----------



## Kuhprah (2. August 2015)

Eigentlich ist geplant die LWWP ihre Luft aus dem Raum saugen zu lassen und damit gleichzeitig auch als Entfeuchter zu dienen. Dort wird nämlich auch die Wäsche aufgehängt etc. Wir haben aber die Option dass sie auch von aussen/nach aussen betrieben wird.

Früher oder später sollen da eingie Rechner ihre Wärme abgeben. Als erstes jetzt erst mal mein Cockpit, das heisst an CPU werden gekühlt dann ein i7-3930K, i3-4130T, dazu das 2011er Mainboard, ne R9 290, 2 HD6450 sind da auch noch mit drauf.

Später soll auch der 2. Rechner dann seine Radiatoren da drüber hängen, das is nen i7-4970K mit ne R9 3xx Karte dann.

Aber erstmal nur das 2011er System. Denn wenn das mal rennt hab ich da schnell mal 40 Grad Wassertemperatur. 

Als Radiatoren werd ich das verwenden wo ich bereits hab, das sind 2 Stück 480er mit 60mm Dicke..


----------



## brooker (2. August 2015)

... LWWP aus dem Raum saugen lassen halte ich für keine gute Idee, denn im Winter kommt dann die sehr kalte Luft ins Haus. Das solltet Ihr Euch überlegen. Habt Ihr evtl. eine Wohnraumlüftung geplant?


----------



## Kuhprah (2. August 2015)

Er soll die Luft ja im Raum ansaugen und auch im Raum wieder raus lassen  Und wenn das nicht geht hat er auch 2 Leitungen nach draussen für den Notfall. Laut Lieferant ist das aber kein Problem, der kann das.


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Oktober 2021)

So... is schon etwas älter : D Die Planung läuft jetzt und die ersten Teile sind im Zulauf. Ich hab die Planung jetzt auch mal soweit fertig..  Meine Planung sieht erst mal einen einfach normalen Kreislauf für den PC Vor. Also AGB, Pumpe, PC, Radiator, AGB. Dieser Kreislauf soll den Betrieb im Idle-Betrieb sicher stellen. Sprich nur ein kleinerer Radiator intern verbaut.
Der Mo-Ra ist im anderen Raum und hat seine eigene Pumpe sowie Leitungen mit Schnellverschlüssen. Wird manuell eingeschaltet bzw. dazu geschaltet.
Das Einzige Problem das ich derzeit noch nicht zufriedenstellend für mich gelöst habe ist die mit den AGB. Wenn aus einem kleinen AGB auf einmal 2 Pumpen unterschiedliche Wassermengen beziehen müsste ich irgendwie sicher stellen dass zumindest zu Beginn der nicht versehentlich leer wird...  hilft es da weiter oben noch mal einen ABG vorzuschalten um sicher zu stellen dass der untere definitv immer voll ist?

Ich kann leider nicht immer alles ein einem Kreislauf drin haben, da ich sonst noch mal einige Meter mehr Schlauch legen müsste und mir die Option nehme die Schläuche komplett weg zu machen. Daher der Notfallkreislauf intern...

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem...


----------



## IICARUS (31. Oktober 2021)

Du bist jetzt 6 Jahre am Planen?   

Wieso sollen zwei Pumpen den AGB leer ziehen? Klar beim Befüllen ist es was anderes, da wird der AGB einige male befüllt werden müssen, bis der Loop komplett voll ist. Natürlich kannst auch ein zweiten AGB mit verbauen.

Ein Notfallkreis kannst auch einfach einrichten, in dem du z.B. die Schlauche die abgehen mit einer bestimmten Länge lässt und diese zwei Schläuche dann miteinander verbindest.


Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre jeweils an den Schottverschraubungen, wo es hinten rausgeht ein T-Stück dran zu machen und dann intern noch ein Kugelhahn zu setzen. Sobald die Schnellkupplungen getrennt sind, öffnest du den Kugenhahn und der Loop verläuft dann intern.


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Oktober 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Du bist jetzt 6 Jahre am Planen?



Naja... 2015 haben wir das Haus gebaut, dann wurde es 2016 bis alles fertig war. Dann fing Ende November 2016 die Arbeit am Cockpit an und die hat sich bis jetzt hin gezogen.  Seit etwa 2 Wochen bin ich dran die Hardware zu integrieren, alle Halterungen dafür zu machen etc.. Vorübergehend wird ein altes PC System eingebaut das schon Wakü drauf hat, und wenn dann alles fertig ist an Elektronik etc. wird dann einfach das Mainboard mit GPU gegen was aktuelles ausgetauscht... aber alles andere muss dann schon rennen  War eigentlich schneller geplant, aber da kam mir halt einiges dazwischen


----------



## IICARUS (31. Oktober 2021)

Finde aber den Aufwand etwas hoch für nur ein Rechner. Würde an solch einem Wasserkreislauf mehrere Rechner darüber laufen, würde ich es anders sehen. Der einzige Grund dazu, was ich dazu sehen würde, ist, wenn der Mora aus optischen oder Platzgründen nicht im selben Zimmer stehen soll.

Mein Mora steht neben meinem Rechner unter dem Schreibtisch und dort stört er uns auch nicht. Mit Last zusammen mit meinen zwei intern verbauten Radiatoren laufen alle Lüfter nur mit 530 U/min und meine Noctua Lüfter sind mit solch einer Drehzahl noch nicht raus zu hören. Daher ist mein Rechner, obwohl der Mora mit auf dem Boden steht, komplett lautlos.

So sehen meine Temperaturen dazu aus:


Mit einem Kompromiss statt 30°C Wassertemperatur auf etwa 35-37°C zu kommen, könnte ich meine Lüfter sogar mit nur 350 U/min laufen lassen. Aber da 500 U/min bei mir noch nicht zu hören sind, nehme ich lieber die besseren Temperaturen mit.

Die Lüfter auf meinem Mora laufen auch erst ab 30°C Wassertemperatur an. Mit Idel lasse ich nur die 5 internen Lüfter mit etwa 350 U/min laufen und dann liegt eine Wassertemperatur von etwa 25-27°C an.


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Oktober 2021)

Eventuell kommt noch ein 2. Rechner dazu, das muss ich noch sehen. Aber der wird von der Heizleistung nedd viel beitragen. Mir geht es primär darum die Hitze hier weg zu bekommen. Ich hab dann schon 3 oder 4 Beamer die ganz gut heizen, da brauch ich nedd noch nen PC der mit 1000W das Zimmer weiter heizt. Daher eben der MoRa im Raum gegenüber. Und da das Cockpit beweglich sein muss und auch mal in die andere Ecke geschoben wird für Unterhalt etc. will ich da den grossen Radi quasi abkoppeln können und dennoch für den Unterhalt mit nem Not-Radi den Betrieb weiter laufen lassen.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Oktober 2021)

Gut das wäre auch ein Argument, habe mein Sohn auch schon vorgeschlagen sich noch ein Mora dazu zu holen und in den Sommermonate einfach den Mora auf dem Balkon zu stellen. Denn er hat auch mit seinem kleinem Zimmer das Problem, dass sich Wärme im Zimmer anstaut. Einen Wasser gekühltes System hat er bereits verbaut.


----------

